# Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?



## brudgers (Feb 12, 2010)

P2904 requires modifications to a sprinkler system to be reviewed by a fire protection specialist.

Of course, "fire protection specialist" isn't defined in the IRC.

So is a plumber one?

How about a volunteer firefighter?

Or a park ranger?

Or Smokey the Bear?

*Or you as a code official?*

And if you serve as the fire protection specialist - aka the only person actually reviewing the modifications, will you be responsible for errors and omissions?

Remember this isn't a chapter one administrative requirement, a fire protection specialist acts on behalf of the applicant not on behalf of the building department.

And to think, someone in Colorado actually read the code and decided that they should define it's terms.


----------



## Frank (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?

It depends on how fire protection specialist is defined by state law.

Virginia is considering adding a residential sprinkler endorsement to the plumbing license after some training.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?

Brudgers,

I found it; 2009 IRC, Section 2904.7.

It's not unusual for the ICC to publish code requirements and then spends the next nine years making corrections.

Fire Protection Business' refer to themselves as "Fire Protection Specialists".  The term used in the code should have been "Fire Protection Engineer";

http://www.sfpe.org/About.aspx

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?

We happen to be working with our sprinkler pipe fitters #669 and #704 and they are not opposed to training plumbers and I believe if other areas were to use similar licensing and cooperation the issues many have with these multi-purpose/network systems could be resolved.

I totally support the notion that nobody should install or renovate a system unless qualified to do so.

BTW after four attempts of installing a water heater years ago (partly due to pre-recall issues with the tanks leaking) I decided at 0300 hrs when I heard the fourth leaking that my next call was to the “qualified” plumber.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Brudgers,I found it; 2009 IRC, Section 2904.7.
> 
> It's not unusual for the ICC to publish code requirements and then spends the next nine years making corrections.
> 
> ...


"Fire Protection Engineer " would exclude a lot of people who are likely to work on residential systems.  Including most plumbers.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Is a plumber a fire protection specialist?

Brudgers,

He "reviews" the modification; he doesn't install it.

Uncle Bob


----------

